# 2004-2005 season



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

I can't wait until gugliotta's contract is up as well as pennys. NO disrespect to penny, he is a good player and a great mentor, but he has a huge contract and he is only getting older. I believe this is the last year on goog's contract, and i know there is no way we are resigning him. He is worth about 11 mill this year, i think. Penny should be about the same. Thats a huge chunk of change. We could sign another star. Yes, we have to worry about re-signing starbury, but we will still have a lot of loot! Any free agents you think we will go for?


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I dont know who will be free agents after next year, but a big man would definetly be a priority. Both Googs and Pennys contracts are done after this year, so that is nice. And your right, Googs is like 11 mil, and i think penny is 12 mil. I like penny as a player for our team right now, i just dont like his huge contract. Googs, well i dotn like anything about him.


----------



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

*PENNY AND GOOGS*

Yea, I actually would not mind if Penny re-signed with the team for a lot less money. I like him and i think he is a good mentor to our big three and still has some decent all- around skills. He's not an allstar anymore, but definitely above average. I hope JJ learns from him. I dont know if anyone else likes JJ, but i am a big fan. He's 6'8 of muscle and skill. Last year was only his second year, hopefully he will start peaking this year. He just has to be more confident, thats all. He's got all the tools. For some reason, I really think he will be a major contributor next season. Though, I know some suns fans will disagree, or whatever.
Googs, on the other hand is well past his prime and it sucks that he has a huge contract. We can get another great player with the type of money he is getting. I dont know who will be available next year, but with his contract gone, and penny's half of what it currently is, I figure we can get another solid guy on the team. THE SUNS ARE GONNA BE SCARY AND A TEAM TO BE RECKONED WITH. BRING IT ON!!!!!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Sign Penny to a much smaller deal, and try to get a veteran C who can mix it up down low..


----------



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

yea veteran center would be a good idea. Have heard elden cambells name around, so he is a good possibility.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Possible Line-Up...


C: Elden Campbell
PF: Amare
SF: Marion
SG: Penny/Casey
PG: Starbury..


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

with the cash eventually freed up from penny/googs/outlaw's contracts they can pick up a center a lot better and probably younger than campbell, but i don't know who comes available.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Not that simple...

Next summer, only Googs contract will be off the books. Then it gets a little more interesting...

In the summer of 2005, Penny has a qualifying offer that I believe the team will have to decide on paying him 15.75 million or not. I would think the smart thing to do at that point is to release him :yes: . Marbury will be a free agent so I could see them paying a 9 yr. vet (at that time) nice $$$. Even if Penny is waived, and Marbury gets about 12 million/yr., The Suns may still be under the salary cap to sign another valuable player. This is the proposed pic...

Matrix: 12.58
Marbury: 12
Joe J: 3.2 
Amare: 2.59 
Casey: 1.78
Zarko: at least 1 mill (hasn't signed a contract yet)
Barbosa: at least 1 mill (hasn't signed a contract yet)
Total: 34.15
Off the books: Penny, Goog, Outlaw, and Tsakalidas 

It'll be close but you never know...


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

WE will be able to sign some kind of FA, and at least we wont be close to the luxury tax then. And ELden is a FA this year, not next, and yes, i like penny, lets resign him, but not googs, he should just retire.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

a big C to provide a defensive presence


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> 
> In the summer of 2005, Penny has a qualifying offer that I believe the team will have to decide on paying him 15.75 million or not.


According to hoopshype, Penny has a player-option in the summer of 2004. If he picks it up, his contract will run till the end of season 05/06 with NO qualifying offer. Are you sure the 15.75 m is qualifying offer because I thought only rookie contracts contain 'qualifying offers'?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Though Penny is no where near being worth what he's paid, I definitely agree with those who say that he should be resigned when his contract is up. His numbers are still decent (10/5/5 or so I believe) and he is a solid veteran presence. He's one of those many overpaid players who would be great to have at a cheaper salary (a la Juwan Howard).


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> According to hoopshype, Penny has a player-option in the summer of 2004. If he picks it up, his contract will run till the end of season 05/06 with NO qualifying offer. Are you sure the 15.75 m is qualifying offer because I thought only rookie contracts contain 'qualifying offers'?


You're probably correct. That IS quite different for a vet to have a qualifying offer. I can't recall what publication I was reading from when I typed that but if I find it, I'll get back to ya wit the source.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Googs injuries and off court troubles has gotten the better of this once 20+ ppg 9+rpg season player.


Penny, I agree is not the superstar that he's contract is paying him. He is currently getting paid the same as Tracy McGrady, Vince Carter etc.

But Penny Hardaway should re-sign for 4 year contract around the $3 Million -$ 5 Million mark a season. He should finish his career as a sun.


Googs, I think he's way passed his redemption. Just not the same anymore.


----------

